# Funniest Racehorse Names :D



## ElphabaFae (13 September 2010)

Sorry if I spelt funniest wrong 

Sheza Screamer (Formaly Susie Barfly)
Lamb Chop
Arrrrr
Winrwinrchickndinr (There are two of them!)
Hoof Hearted (Say it fast..)
Chicken Lips
ChickenPotPie
Chop Slewy
Electric Chair
Eyepopper
Frog Sauce
French Onion Soup
GiantBellyAche
He's No Pie Eater
No Flies On Doodle (She is a very nice horse!)
Pepper Spray
Slug
Takemywifeplease
Waikikamukau (Pronounced Why kick a moo cow)
Yodeltilyourblue


----------



## Chellebean (13 September 2010)

haha love them  
My boys name really suits him, Mixed Fortunes! as he has had rather a mixed past so far but very fortunate to have me  Althought I'm not sure he bleives it yet lol


----------



## ElphabaFae (13 September 2010)

Awwh! I have to say I feel sorry for Slug, poor horse


----------



## jack9 (13 September 2010)

shy talk.

heard it but never checked if its on racingpost.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 September 2010)

A few years ago,  there was an owner who named all his horses,  and then added KYBO,  and it stood for Keep Your Bowels Open.

It's true,  promise,  and I'm sure that someone will remind me who he was!!

Alec.


----------



## Chellebean (13 September 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Awwh! I have to say I feel sorry for Slug, poor horse 

Click to expand...

The owner obviously thought he would do well at his career


----------



## Show Girl (13 September 2010)

Introducing.................................

LUSCIOUS LIPS







Now known as Lou Lou


----------



## WellyBaggins (13 September 2010)

Rusty Pelican


----------



## keanmu (13 September 2010)

Hayden

Only funny to us because it's my husbands name


----------



## ElphabaFae (13 September 2010)

Show Girl - Lou Lou is gorgeous!

Alec Swan - Poor horse!


----------



## ElphabaFae (13 September 2010)

Incidently Slug only ran once and won $250.


----------



## Seahorse (13 September 2010)

Pete the Feat
Annie the Doc
English Jim
The Hardy Boy
Little Bud
Twin Bud

my friend works for a racehorse trainer and these are the horses she rides


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 September 2010)

Benny The Dip

Stunning looking horse he was too, definitely didn't deserve that name!


----------



## MyBoyChe (13 September 2010)

Ray Source


----------



## GLEEK (13 September 2010)

I worked in racing for a few years and now i cant think of any funny names!

I remember 

Donttellthewife
Peas N Beans
Zero - Not so much funny just a bad name

If i remember more i will come back to you


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 September 2010)

Just check Racing Post and yes, Shy Talk did exist, as does Shy Talks Last.....


----------



## photo_jo (13 September 2010)

Waikikamukau was an Aussie horse with a big white face and fairly decent
there were also the three rigs that raced in the UK
Masked Ball
Oneupmanship
Somethings Missing

Where the Fox Hat 
and
Norfolk in Chance
were disallowed although one was entered up before the powers that be realised their mistake
BE didn't and let one with a similar name compete


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (13 September 2010)

RideItLikeYouStoleIt.


----------



## Show Girl (13 September 2010)

Thanks ElphabaFae she's my precious little girl - and she knows it !!!!!
Others I've had:
Honey Rouge (RIP my angel)
Noyan - won about £150k 

Others I've ridden:
Castle Jester
Never a Penny
Ziparib (Zippy for short VERY slow !!!)
Grand Edward
Persian Blade

Loads more but can only remember stable names - well it was back in the 80's


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 September 2010)

A friend's ex racer is called Fanny by Gaslight - some snotty judges at west wilts refused to allow her to use the name for a dressage comp, her stable name is Spanky so not much better!


----------



## pastie2 (13 September 2010)

Emmatellslies, I think that was the name of a horse whos owner had some trouble with his seceratary!!!


----------



## tonitot (13 September 2010)

I work with racehorses  My favourite horse is called My Mate Les but others I know ...

Cheers Big Ears
Suspender Belt (owned by a ladies only syndicate)
Bob Goes Electric

I know more, just gone blank


----------



## ElphabaFae (13 September 2010)

I do wonder who thinks they should name these horses these things!


----------



## tonitot (13 September 2010)

The owners  We've had a few good names .. Court Drinking who was by Alke out of Royal Forum, Mister Bit (said fast sounds like missed a bit) Roar Talent by Roar Of The Tiger .... again more, but cant think lol


----------



## Lord_Horatio_Nelson (13 September 2010)

There was a race in the States a couple of weeks ago where "My wife knows everything" was duelling down the home stretch with "The Wife doesn't know". If you search on You Tube, you should be able to find it. The commentator did a very good job. 

There are a lot of strange names of horses abroad, for instance Big Tits runs in France. I came across a strange one last week but can't for the life remember what it exactly was but it had sh it ty in it...


----------



## nickslynn (13 September 2010)

Wickednicefella,
Red in Bed,
Jilted Lover,
Notanotherdonkey,
Find me another,
Willy Wong,
Avesomeofthat,
Mysaynoway,
Sheknowsyouknow,
Moment of Madness,


----------



## Ignition (13 September 2010)

I love the name 'Fork Handles'


----------



## Apercrumbie (13 September 2010)

The Empty Tin! He's a gorgeous boy, my friend now owns him and is reschooling him.


----------



## Lord_Horatio_Nelson (13 September 2010)

tonitot said:



			The owners  We've had a few good names .. Court Drinking who was by Alke out of Royal Forum, Mister Bit (said fast sounds like missed a bit) Roar Talent by Roar Of The Tiger .... again more, but cant think lol
		
Click to expand...

Not quite the Best but very good


----------



## shazza283 (13 September 2010)

Where's the dosh
air on a gee string (by Handel!!)
money incinerator (! d'you think it ate a lot??)
give em stick mick
giveupyeralusins
who gives a donald (cockney rhyming slang)


rejected by wetherbys

betty swallocks
drew peacock
far kinell
noble ox
beau lux blair

llareggub
llamedos (read these 2 backwards!!)

there are loads and loads......so i'll shut up now)


----------



## Kiribati_uk (13 September 2010)

Smack That
Too Cute he was
The Louper the queitest racehorse eva!!
Ask Me Nicely crazy chesnut mare (loved her lots tho) By Safety Catch out of Shes Touchy.
No fun fur him


----------



## badattitude (13 September 2010)

I dont know if we are talking about the same horse but Kybo (or KYBO as in the post on here) was a very very good hurdler a few years ago. Is it the same one?


----------



## nickslynn (13 September 2010)

thought of some more  
Funny Farm,
Willie pep,
Bouncy bouncy (won today at brighton),
Knickerless,

not a race horse but remember a greyhound running called Sexy Delight.


----------



## shazza283 (13 September 2010)

OH has just told me - sorry a bit rude!

haditoffski
big tits
mary hinge
hawkeyethenoo


----------



## Sanolly (13 September 2010)

OMG these are so funny! I love RideItLikeYouStoleIt and TakeMyWifePlease!


----------



## Sanolly (13 September 2010)

Lord_Horatio_Nelson said:



			There was a race in the States a couple of weeks ago where "My wife knows everything" was duelling down the home stretch with "The Wife doesn't know". If you search on You Tube, you should be able to find it. The commentator did a very good job.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx7lkr5PqCI


----------



## Jesstickle (13 September 2010)

I used to work for Christine Dunnett and she had a string of Dunnetts

gone n dunnett
shes dunnett
dunnett again

I always liked them


----------



## cumbriamax (13 September 2010)

mine is called Greenfire, and his nickname  is greeny (he already had this name at the yard before I got him), I constantly get asked if he is green. some people say greeny reminds them of other stuff


----------



## howengold (13 September 2010)

Waikikamukau (Pronounced Why kick a moo cow)
		
Click to expand...

my favorite name ever!


----------



## photo_jo (13 September 2010)

there was one called Cleavage  (by Hillandale out of Divided)


----------



## pastie2 (13 September 2010)

Haulking Fell, commentators wort nightmare!


----------



## kirstyl (13 September 2010)

Some crackers here!  Have to say that Dolly No Hair still takes some beating.  He is a gelding and guess what - he has plenty of chestnut hair


----------



## JenHunt (13 September 2010)

there was one called "all-legs-no-brains"!!


----------



## S_N (13 September 2010)

Ignition said:



			I love the name 'Fork Handles'
		
Click to expand...

This name cracks me up EVERY time I see it on a race card, which has bee a few times this year, esp as the 3rd dam is called Ruddy Duck!


----------



## vicijp (14 September 2010)

tonitot said:



			I work with racehorses  My favourite horse is called My Mate Les but others I know ...

Cheers Big Ears
Suspender Belt (owned by a ladies only syndicate)
Bob Goes Electric

I know more, just gone blank 

Click to expand...

We trained Cheers Big Ears, sadly looks as though he won't see a racetrack again.
Other funny names we've had are:
Cruisinforabruisin.
Frank The Swank.
Named one of mine Abitofargybargy (for obvious reasons!).
Toying between Lucky Knickers and Maytheluckbewivyou for a new one.


----------



## vicijp (14 September 2010)

tonitot said:



			The owners  We've had a few good names .. Court Drinking who was by Alke out of Royal Forum, Mister Bit (said fast sounds like missed a bit) Roar Talent by Roar Of The Tiger .... again more, but cant think lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you work for J Best? I have Court Drinking now. Was funny as had been stopped for drink driving the night before I picked him up (wouldn't have been funny if i'd been over the limit mind).
One of my favourite names running at the moment is Ride A White Swan.


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

vicijp said:



			Frank The Swank.
		
Click to expand...

When did you have Frank Vici?  We had him at college, which must have been 1997/1998 and he then went on to event with Matt Ryan, got to Advanced I think.


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

I've worked with or had connections with the following
Bodacious Tatas
Liver Problem
Moving Shoulder
Perfectly Vile (she was!!)
Pleasant Temper (not something she possessed - EVIL!)
Hooters
Fin Vin De Leu (say it in a French accent, like a race commentator once did!  Had me in stitches!  One of the partners who owns it is an R.Curry lol)
Tramway
Careless Virgin
Bold Virgin
Ethics Girl (say like you have a lisp)
High Heel Sneakers
Dancing Granny
Arson Squad
Warhol (he was a $4million dollar yearling, flipped over and smashed himself up and had to be PTS one morning on the way to the gallops)
Leulahleulahlay.
Bare Necessities (which makes me sing every time I see a pedigree with that in it!)
Janet (I won a lot of money on her when she won the Yellow Ribbon, but it is just SUCH a silly name for a horse, let alone a racename!!)
Freefourinternet
Dixiedotcom
Shopping For Love (a great name in all honesty, by Not For Love, out of Instant Shopper)
Do It With Style
Negligee
On A Soapbox (out of Makin A Statement, by Stage Door Johnny)
Ubetido (out of Udontmeanit)
Catherine Howard (by Tower Talk, out of Righteous Girl)
Slugfest
Strawberrydaiquirri (out of Strawberry Morn, who is also the dam of Strawberry Lolly)
High Again
Looky Yonder
Evil Minister (I LOVED this little man!!  Born on Friday Feb 15th 2002 (if I remember rightly) No racehorse I've ever worked with had an effect on me like he did!
The Green Monkey (the $16million dollar 2yo, who only ran 3 times and never won!)


----------



## DW Team (14 September 2010)

Racehorses called 
Stilettoesinthemud, 
Not So Bright (pore horse)
Lord Of The Reins 
Mywifedoesnotknow
Mywifeknowseverything


----------



## Bug2007 (14 September 2010)

I hate my racers name Lady Lion  comes form her mum Miss Brookie and dad Hunting Lion, so i can see how it has happened, but it's horrid, her sister is Lady Brookie.

I call her Lady Bug and our XC colours are red with black spots!!!! Call her Bug for short though.


----------



## legaldancer (14 September 2010)

dwteam said:



			Racehorses called 
Stilettoesinthemud, 
Not So Bright (pore horse)
Lord Of The Reins 
Mywifedoesnotknow
Mywifeknowseverything
		
Click to expand...

Went on a stable visit & met Lord Of The Reins, aka "Dave" I think! Probably the only one I could remember the name of!

I had a Tonto O'Reilly which is the punch line to a rude joke; there was also a Tonto McTavish - same joke.

Worst name I've heard of was "Carpets Made In Devon" - what could you do with that? He's called Fred, maybe as in freadbare.


----------



## smellsofhorse (14 September 2010)

My mare was Blucanoo (like blue canoe, known as Naan!)

The magi (could never pronounce it! Known as Guy)

Recette (know as Rece)

Low on Funds (known as Barney?!)


----------



## vicijp (14 September 2010)

S_N said:



			When did you have Frank Vici?  We had him at college, which must have been 1997/1998 and he then went on to event with Matt Ryan, got to Advanced I think.
		
Click to expand...

Think we had him as a 2yo, not sure we ran him. If I remember rightly he then went to Dave Evans', but I was pretty young so may be mistaken.
He ended up with Ian Russell, he retired him from eventing and he went to a RC home.


----------



## nikkiportia (14 September 2010)

The most unfortunate name I have ever seen?

Fag End!

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/horse_home.sd?horse_id=102217


----------



## photo_jo (14 September 2010)

Twice in Bundoran  -which was the answer on one of the Irish censuses (sp) to the question sex!!


----------



## HumidClimate (14 September 2010)

Humid Climate ... stable name Max


----------



## marmalade76 (14 September 2010)

Willy Wumpkins


----------



## tonitot (17 September 2010)

Lord_Horatio_Nelson said:



			Not quite the Best but very good 

Click to expand...

Ahh I somehow think you may have twigged who I work for


----------



## maletto (17 September 2010)

I put £2 to win on a horse called "Gobama" last summer. 

Nice dark filly that looked like my (gelding!) and of course I loved the name!

Won it and won me £36!!


----------



## tixi (18 August 2011)

vicijp said:



			Think we had him as a 2yo, not sure we ran him. If I remember rightly he then went to Dave Evans', but I was pretty young so may be mistaken.
He ended up with Ian Russell, he retired him from eventing and he went to a RC home.
		
Click to expand...

Actually he evented for 3 more seasons with me at Novice/1 star level, retired aged 16 and then did 3 seasons hunting and team chasing )


----------



## ExpressPrincess (18 August 2011)

I am looking to buy and currently have details for a horse called PsycopathicSandra lmao bad omen??? She looks very sweet.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 August 2011)

There was also:

The Wife's Sister
Silly Wupple
Bonkyll Knight - named in all innocence to start with!
Ahdehken

One of my lads nephews is called Oddjob. 

On the yard we don't really have any funny ones at the moment. In the past there was "Straighttothebar". At the mo we have:

Bear Dancing. 
Porridge.
The Starboard Bow - I called him Skipper in the stabke and made sure it stuck before I mentioned - there's Klingons on the starboard bow ...
Nelliedonethat.
We also now have Santa's Son.

The ones named after their parents so they kind of form a sentence are quite good. Where You Lead was the other of I Will Follow. Then you had Where You Go who was the mother of I Go Too.


----------



## racingdemon (18 August 2011)

we've had quite a lot of average ones, but two that really stand out are

Skovshoved (no idea how to say it as it's a danish town)
Ankles Back..... no idea what the significance of that! 

used to ride a horse called Chip Pan!


----------



## Merrymoles (18 August 2011)

I worked with Proper Madam who could be and went on to have a daughter called Little Madam who definitely was!


----------



## Mince Pie (18 August 2011)

Not overly amused with my GIRL'S name - My Les


----------



## jumpingjack (16 December 2011)

GLEEK said:



			I worked in racing for a few years and now i cant think of any funny names!

I remember 

Donttellthewife
Peas N Beans
Zero - Not so much funny just a bad name

If i remember more i will come back to you
		
Click to expand...

My friend used to own Peas n Beans when he first came out of racing


----------



## Enfys (16 December 2011)

I had one once called Sizzling Melody, a gelding, we called him Sausage.

Currently I have one called Irate, he is a stubborn mule of a horse who has just kicked a hole in my barn door - he was aiming at the Farrier, fortunately he missed - Git! 

Some of these names must be a nightmare for Commentators.


----------



## Cobbysmum (16 December 2011)

Knobleeneeze won me a fortune at Doncaster many years ago!


----------



## Donnie Darco (16 December 2011)

My fav horse name was a french flat horse named Psychobabble


----------



## Beausmate (16 December 2011)

Nasty Boss, he was lovely one of my faves.  We also had Spice is Nice who was evil!

Cards and Kisses, lovely horse, silly name.  Her full sister was Highly Inflammable, great name for a racehorse.  One of the worst named horses on the yard was Dottie's Walker. Why?

Another good name was Touch of Danger.

Couple of good ones I've heard fairly recently are Just For Men and Twincamdrift- owned by a Ford fan I wonder?

And Jafeica.


----------



## Cuppatea (16 December 2011)

pancake
Ban dubh (meaning black bitch)
secretcantsay
Silver Blue (he was chestnut)
and so so many more.....


----------



## Little Squirrel (16 December 2011)

Cobbysmum said:



			Knobleeneeze won me a fortune at Doncaster many years ago!
		
Click to expand...

I rode knobleeneeze many a day. He was a bus to ride.

There was a lot of laughing at the yard when Big Fella Thanks was named (although it was actually after a greyhound not the size of Mr Barbers willy!)

Sally Webster, Johnny No Cash, Felixdahousecat all come off the top of my head. If I had a think I could probably name a few with funny names!!


----------



## Beausmate (16 December 2011)

Was Pancake the chestnut sabino type horse?  Stood out a mile!


----------



## Cuppatea (16 December 2011)

Beausmate said:



			Was Pancake the chestnut sabino type horse?  Stood out a mile!
		
Click to expand...

yup! Apparently he was given a little holiday cos he was feeling a little 'flat'......


sorry


----------



## Little Squirrel (16 December 2011)

Sally Websters dam was Emily Bishop!


----------



## Tiger2 (16 December 2011)

Little squirrel I also rember Knobby and rode him from time to time when I worked for Mick Channon.


----------



## cptrayes (16 December 2011)

Has anyone done this one:

George Brown

owned by George Brown

ridden by George Brown

trained by George Brown

bred by George Brown

All different George Browns!!!!


----------



## Tangled (16 December 2011)

My favourtie horse when I worked at racehorse retraining charity...I'm ashamed to say his name was Red Willy   I really wanted to call him Red when he arrived but we already had a Red so he was called Willy....poor thing!


----------



## cptrayes (16 December 2011)

Was Ginger Dick his father? He was a chestnut stallion


----------



## Cobbysmum (16 December 2011)

Little Squirrel said:



			I rode knobleeneeze many a day. He was a bus to ride.

There was a lot of laughing at the yard when Big Fella Thanks was named (although it was actually after a greyhound not the size of Mr Barbers willy!)

Sally Webster, Johnny No Cash, Felixdahousecat all come off the top of my head. If I had a think I could probably name a few with funny names!!
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know, to be honest I was rather drunk at the time, a bookie actually put a bet on another horse for me but I insisted I had to have knobleeneeze and he won!  Special place in my heart, me and the girls had an ace chinese meal on him lol!


----------



## Spotsrock (16 December 2011)

We have a 'Beetle', he's by a stallion called 'beat all'.


----------



## Cuppatea (16 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Has anyone done this one:

George Brown

owned by George Brown

ridden by George Brown

trained by George Brown

bred by George Brown

All different George Browns!!!!
		
Click to expand...

i did a thread on him when he won!


----------



## tonitot (16 December 2011)

There's a horse called Ibeageegee which I think is brilliant


----------



## onlytheponely (16 December 2011)

There are some hilarious ones over here in France, must jog my memory. 

The one that always makes me laugh out loud when the commentators say it is 'Golden Shower'


----------



## Holzdweaver (16 December 2011)

Lol, wonder what there stable names were, hopfully not something taken out of them names rofl  xD

I love my horses race name which is Field Master but his stable name is Darcy  xD

Or Arcy Darcy as he is known at times


----------



## Tangled (16 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Was Ginger Dick his father? He was a chestnut stallion 

Click to expand...

I don't know who his parents are - I want to Google it but I dread to think what "red willy" will bring up!


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

Wet Patch,
Ham N Eggs,
Tuppence a Bag,
Sheikh The Reins,
Mullionmileanhour,
Built for Comfort,


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

Santa Paws said:



			Has anyone done this one:

George Brown

owned by George Brown

ridden by George Brown

trained by George Brown

bred by George Brown

All different George Browns!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't this George Baker?? Or am I being stupid?


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (16 December 2011)

No fat chicks, spank it, she can't say no, cum rocket, nut buster .  Few others - simpleton, size doesn't matter, little knickers and gertie


----------



## FanyDuChamp (16 December 2011)

There is a lovely broodie on our yard who was a successful racer called Little Idiot, she is now called Mary and is a sweetie!
FDC


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (16 December 2011)

I'm pretty positve it was george baker


----------



## be positive (16 December 2011)

ivandenisovich10 said:



			I'm pretty positve it was george baker
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was George Baker.


----------



## Merry Crisis (16 December 2011)

KingsgateMichelle said:



			Wasn't this George Baker?? Or am I being stupid?

Click to expand...

Have you got anything to do with Kingsgate Native?


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

Yes my husband rode him everyday when he won the nunthorpe and golden jubilee! He was very special horse! We now own a rehabilitation and livery yard in Newmarket


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 December 2011)

I loved watching Kingsgate Native run. Poetry in motion in his younger days! Well Done on your husband producing such a cracking horse!


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

EKW said:



			I loved watching Kingsgate Native run. Poetry in motion in his younger days! Well Done on your husband producing such a cracking horse!
		
Click to expand...

He was a very special horse! Thats why we named our place in Newmarket after him Kingsgate Equine maybe it ill bring us luck? We also had a racing syndicate called Kingsgate Racing which produced a lovely horse called Christopher Wren he was a bit special too. Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Toast (16 December 2011)

Beausmate said:



			And Jafeica.
		
Click to expand...

Just Another *********g Expense I Cant Afford by any chance?  Love it! x


----------



## Merry Crisis (16 December 2011)

KingsgateMichelle said:



			Yes my husband rode him everyday when he won the nunthorpe and golden jubilee! He was very special horse! We now own a rehabilitation and livery yard in Newmarket[/QUOTE

How wonderful, I have a good friend who set up the TRC, Carrie Humble.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperCoblet (16 December 2011)

Master Bate


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

Beausmate said:



			Nasty Boss, he was lovely one of my faves.  We also had Spice is Nice who was evil!

Cards and Kisses, lovely horse, silly name.  Her full sister was Highly Inflammable, great name for a racehorse.  One of the worst named horses on the yard was Dottie's Walker. Why?

Another good name was Touch of Danger.

Couple of good ones I've heard fairly recently are Just For Men and Twincamdrift- owned by a Ford fan I wonder?

And Jafeica.
		
Click to expand...

My Mum used to look after Jafeica when he was in training


----------



## KingsgateMichelle (16 December 2011)

How wonderful, I have a good friend who set up the TRC, Carrie Humble.[/QUOTE]

Thats good!


----------



## Archina (16 December 2011)

I have an ex racehorse who is called Haffeyt. Not really funny but didnt have a clue how to pronounce his name when i first got him so i watched him in one of his races on racingpost. The commentator pronounced it as 'Haff8' weird! lol


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (16 December 2011)

I think I saw a dapple grey called Pigeon Island, its not that funny just odd.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 December 2011)

Phoebe+Sophie said:



			I think I saw a dapple grey called Pigeon Island, its not that funny just odd.

Click to expand...

 Pigeon Island is a lovely, if quirky horse of Twiston-Davies. If seen him race a few times. He has more talent than he ever wants to use lol! But he is a useful enough horse to have around.


----------



## PollyP (16 December 2011)

I know it's been mentioned but Strawberry Daiquiri is my absoulute fave! Beautiful horse too!!! My family and I are always having the conversation "when we win the lottery and get some racehorses what are we going to call them?!" a few faves that we have are...
In First Place
Bringing Up The Rear
And The Winner Is
Mrs Humby's Hat
Mrs Humby's Sister (both after my mums friend who I think has a brilliant and hilarious name! And lost her hat at my wedding!)
Champagne Charlie
Polly In My Pocket
Polly the pocket rocket

Ah there's loads! Haha! X


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 December 2011)

Many years ago there was a brood mare called Creepy Crawly who went to Sound Track.

The foal was very well named but it is probably the worse name I have ever heard a horse called 

Any guesses as too what he was called?


----------



## wtdnh131 (16 December 2011)

Phoebe+Sophie said:



			I think I saw a dapple grey called Pigeon Island, its not that funny just odd.

Click to expand...

i remember him, nigel twiston davies's one he won the grand annual steeple chase at cheltenham, i think he is a very pretty horse


----------



## tilly_monster (17 December 2011)

Samolis- he named after 3 children


----------



## Madam Min (17 December 2011)

One National Hunt horse that I always remember was Last of the Brownies, it ran in the late 80's early 90's and ran in the Grand National a few times


----------



## Beausmate (17 December 2011)

Tangled said:



			I don't know who his parents are - I want to Google it but I dread to think what "red willy" will bring up! 

Click to expand...

He's by Master Willie out of a French mare called Ormania.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 December 2011)

I've never owned a horse in training,  but if I had,  it'd be named TMMATIT,  as in,  Throw More Money At IT. 

Perhaps we should start another thread,  and make suggestions for equally silly names!

Alec.


----------



## Fairynuff (17 December 2011)

sorry if these have already been mentioned...

Roll a Joint (By Cannabis)

Sausage Meat

Wear The Fox Hat

Mary Hinge (the name was turned down )

here's a link for the best of them.
http://www.lovetheraces.com/features/funny-horse-names/


----------



## caramel (17 December 2011)

Some people thought my ex-racer's name is funny/strange... Handy money!


----------



## Fuzznugget (17 December 2011)

My ex racer is Green Collar, stable name he came with is Humphrey,.but goes by gin


----------



## Tangled (17 December 2011)

Beausmate said:



			He's by Master Willie out of a French mare called Ormania.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that


----------



## leah_x (17 December 2011)

Not a funny name but we had a horse arrive called 'The Iron Giant' so we expected a hugeee grey thing, when it came out of the lorry it was a 15hh bay with the worst confirmation I've ever seen...
Ping Pong was amusing, 
Where's My Baby? Was another
Lucky Mojo
Took My Eye - awful name!
At college we had The Loose Screw - he had an attitude to match!
My horse was out of (can't spell but pronounced) Ya Mama


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (17 December 2011)

I owned an ex racer called daft lad - poor boy  needless to say his career was far from illustrious


----------



## helencharlie (17 December 2011)

My ex-race horse is Dashing Steve, but known as Charlie at home.


----------



## Shantara (17 December 2011)

The name isn't funny, but put the name to the horse and it does make you wonder...he's called Viking Spirit, but he's the girliest, prettiest, most dainty little gelding you'd ever meet. Fairy Spirit, more like!!


----------



## Beausmate (17 December 2011)

I heard someone tried to name their horse Norfolk In Chance, but that wasn't allowed.

Wonder why.......?!

And what about Potooooooos, or however they spelt it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 December 2011)

leah_x said:



			Not a funny name but we had a horse arrive called 'The Iron Giant' so we expected a hugeee grey thing, when it came out of the lorry it was a 15hh bay with the worst confirmation I've ever seen...
Ping Pong was amusing, 
Where's My Baby? Was another
Lucky Mojo
Took My Eye - awful name!
At college we had The Loose Screw - he had an attitude to match!
My horse was out of (can't spell but pronounced) Ya Mama
		
Click to expand...

I rode The Loose Screw when I did a couple of days at Donny. I also had the pleasure of Gyration whilst I was there too.


----------



## Beausmate (17 December 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			sorry if these have already been mentioned...

Roll a Joint (By Cannabis)

Sausage Meat

Wear The Fox Hat

Mary Hinge (the name was turned down )

here's a link for the best of them.
http://www.lovetheraces.com/features/funny-horse-names/

Click to expand...

Mary Hinge was a racehorse, she won a shade over £38,000.

Not bad for a horse named after a character in an adult panto!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 December 2011)

Wear The Fox Hat was denied as a name so the horse had to be renamed before it raced. He turned into "Nameless"


----------



## dressagedreamer (17 December 2011)

I have a friend who had a horse called Egg and Chips


----------



## pec (17 December 2011)

Two that made me smile were Shakalkaboomboom and (i assume) some relative Boomshakalaka.
But for a racehorse you can't beat The Snail!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 December 2011)

I don't think The Snail races any more as he kept refusing to race and planting at the start. May be thinking of another horse but He most certainly has been known to plant himself anywho.


----------



## Beausmate (18 December 2011)

The Snail
8-y-o (01May03 b g)
Namaqualand (USA)  (9.3f)  Moonshine Malt (Superlative  (8.9f))
Trainer Evan Williams
Owner R E R Williams
Breeder L Waugh

RACE RECORDPEDIGREEMY NOTESSTORIESPHOTOS NEW!
Jumps placings 31P/650PF2711111316/5R85P62-PP20
LIFETIME RECORD	STARTS	WINS	2NDS	3RDS	WINNINGS	EARNINGS	BEST TS	BEST RPR	OR
Hurdle	15	4	2	2	£10,083	£12,622	 97	 117	 118
Chase	14	3	1	0	£22,626	£25,034	 104	 130	 115
Rules Races	29	7	3	2	£32,708	£37,656	

Not completely hopeless, but as EKW says, he did refuse to race.  Last ran this summer.


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (18 December 2011)

Lol! Can't believe some of these names, I thought my boy was bad.. in rhubarb ... appears quite normal compared to some Xx


----------



## zippo (18 December 2011)

Richard Cranium
And my all time favorite,
FAR CALL
and yes it did slip through and race,
the owner tried to reuse the name years later but this time the name was rejected.


----------



## winterhorses2 (18 December 2011)

I remember an Eyeballs Out
and a Game Pie

and now i have my lad Pukka (no nothing to do with the pies or Jamie Oliver lol)


----------

